# Nintendo NX will launch March 2017



## rasputin (Apr 27, 2016)

So Zelda is delayed again.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 27, 2016)

So Legends of Zelda X will be a launch title for the NX? Nintendo don't fuck up the control scheme.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2016)

has it been re-delayed or re-re-delayed ?


----------



## Prans (Apr 27, 2016)

just posted it... deleted! Hehe

Talk about a good morning though!


----------



## LuigiXL (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## heartgold (Apr 27, 2016)

Zelda is also delayed to 2017, and they confirmed it's a dual release on Wii U and NX.


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Apr 27, 2016)

rasputin said:


> so it's delayed again



Well, after the first delay did it ever _really_ get confirmed for a specific date until now?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> So Legends of Zelda X will be a launch title for the NX? Nintendo don't fuck up the control scheme.



Yes, will launch at the same time simultaneously and there will be a lot of information at E3 towards this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiU said:


> has it been re-delayed or re-re-delayed ?



I wouldn't say it's been re-delayed rather than it just finally got a set in stone date (unless told otherwise at E3.)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2016)

LuigiXL said:


>



LOL third time you posted that.


----------



## Droyd (Apr 27, 2016)

Those are bad news for me, was expecting zelda this year with the NX !


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Apr 27, 2016)

Droyd said:


> Those are bad news for me, was expecting zelda this year with the NX !



Yeah it sucks for those expecting it this year but the good news is you get to save up and make sure you have enough money.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2016)

DarkenedMatter said:


> make sure you have enough money.



Time to the sell the Wii U...


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Apr 27, 2016)

WiiU said:


> Time to the sell the Wii U...



Hey, the new LoZ might actually play better on the Wii U if it's anything like Twilight Princess in some peoples opinions.


----------



## Droyd (Apr 27, 2016)

WiiU said:


> Time to the sell the Wii U...


Nope, the fact that the NX comes in 2017 is a reason to keep the Wii U more than expected.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2016)

DarkenedMatter said:


> Hey, the new LoZ might actually play better on the Wii U if it's anything like Twilight Princess in some peoples opinions.



True,
Especially since its been developed for the Wii U and its unique design.


----------



## SnAQ (Apr 27, 2016)

WiiU said:


> Time to the sell the Wii U...


Exactly my thoughts, now there's nothing that makes me want to play my Wii U anymore. 

Skickat från min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Apr 27, 2016)

SnAQ said:


> Exactly my thoughts, now there's nothing that makes me want to play my Wii U anymore.
> 
> Skickat från min E6653 via Tapatalk



Save it until E3 you never know what might happen.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2016)

Shame that LoZ will not come out this year. Seems to be following in TP's footsteps. On the bright side, this should give enough time to people who just bought a console from Ninty and to people who are flat out broke to earn money.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 27, 2016)

everyone laughed at me when i said they will pull another TP now who's laughing?! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiU said:


> Time to the sell the Wii U...


keep if for vwii and emus


----------



## OrGoN3 (Apr 27, 2016)

This means the Wii U is the first Nintendo system with 0 exclusive, true Zelda titles. WTF!?


----------



## storm75x (Apr 27, 2016)

Hopefully Nintendo doesn't get burrowed by the pressure of the built-up expectations due to time.


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 27, 2016)

The whole concept of the 'NX' sounds like a steaming turd to me. IMHO Nintendo should repeat the SNES and blow the competition out of the water with hardware specs, which would win over 3rd party devs and PS/XBox customers, not just the die hard fanboys. A handheld that plugs into your TV is not going to have the power as a home console that will win over big devs.


----------



## zoogie (Apr 27, 2016)

Dammit t-hug :
I though I was so fast.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/baseless-nintendo-nx-speculation-thread.387352/page-35#post-6291104

I'm honestly stunned they think not showing at E3 is the way to go. :/
Nintendo just loves driving us nuts.


----------



## Droyd (Apr 27, 2016)

Once again, Nintendo is delaying things way too much. PS4K may show up on this year's E3


OrGoN3 said:


> This means the Wii U is the first Nintendo system with 0 exclusive, true Zelda titles. WTF!?


It's also the first Nintendo console with 4 years life span


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Apr 27, 2016)

OrGoN3 said:


> This means the Wii U is the first Nintendo system with 0 exclusive, true Zelda titles. WTF!?



They had a really bad time with the Wii U.. Where is our true Animal Crossing title? :/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 27, 2016)

wiiu is now officially DEAD


----------



## linuxares (Apr 27, 2016)

spinal_cord said:


> The whole concept of the 'NX' sounds like a steaming turd to me. IMHO Nintendo should repeat the SNES and blow the competition out of the water with hardware specs, which would win over 3rd party devs and PS/XBox customers, not just the die hard fanboys. A handheld that plugs into your TV is not going to have the power as a home console that will win over big devs.


I agree. Problem is that Nintendo will be out first(?) now. Only way they can do a SNES is to shorten the lifespan of the NX and release a powerhouse after the next PS and Xbox. If they MS and Sony will release on that is.


----------



## cooroxd (Apr 27, 2016)

You guys know the drill: buy the nx at launch date, put it under your bed and wait for new hax ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## zoogie (Apr 27, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> wiiu is now officially DEAD


wat? It was given a few months stay of execution.


----------



## Varia (Apr 27, 2016)

This sure got me much less hyped for E3...


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 27, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> You guys know the drill: buy the nx at launch date, put it under your bed and wait for new hax ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Id give it a couple of months in case it flops, like with the wii u where it got quite cheap from stores getting rid of stock or 3ds where they cut the price.

Only reason ill be buying an nx near launch, otherwise ill be giving it at least a couple of years.


----------



## VMM (Apr 27, 2016)

If you guys still had any hopes for Nintendo's E3 this year I guess it's gone


----------



## SnAQ (Apr 27, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> everyone laughed at me when i said they will pull another TP now who's laughing?!
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> keep if for vwii and emus


Emulators never interested me, and i never bothered hacking my console. 

Skickat från min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 27, 2016)

T-hug said:


> The Nintendo NX will not show at this year's E3,


But they promised


----------



## zoogie (Apr 27, 2016)

I think this is pretty big
https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/725224236340629504

Seems like phones might be the 3ds's replacement and NX, the WiiU's.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 27, 2016)

expect the game to be delayed again in march 2017


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 27, 2016)

This reminds me of the end of GameCube. Zelda and Paper Mario were promised, Zelda got dual released, Super Paper Mario delayed for Wii.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2016)

zoogie said:


> I think this is pretty big
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/725224236340629504
> 
> Seems like phones might be the 3ds's replacement and NX, the WiiU's.


I'm pretty sure that's just part of their agreement with some company (DeNa, I think?)


----------



## driverdis (Apr 27, 2016)

I have been telling my friends for months now that the real reason Zelda was delayed was for launching on the NX alongside the Wii U. None of them believed me as they were blinded by fanboyism and that Zelda would save the Wii U. Who will buy it on Wii U when NX will have the superior version?


----------



## regnad (Apr 27, 2016)

zoogie said:


> I think this is pretty big
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/725224236340629504
> 
> Seems like phones might be the 3ds's replacement and NX, the WiiU's.



Really Nintendo? Really? Animal Crossing?! Fire Emblem?!

Way to make me feel less guilty about pirating all your shit.


----------



## driverdis (Apr 27, 2016)

regnad said:


> Really Nintendo? Really? Animal Crossing?! Fire Emblem?!
> 
> Way to make me feel less guilty about pirating all your shit.


Unless Nintendo goes IOS only or F2P, piracy will be an even bigger problem as it is easy to pirate on android. IOS was easy back in the days of Installous but pirating is a pain now and still requires a jailbroken ipod whereas android does not.


----------



## regnad (Apr 27, 2016)

driverdis said:


> Unless Nintendo goes IOS only or F2P, piracy will be an even bigger problem as it is easy to pirate on android. IOS was easy back in the days of Installous but pirating is a pain now and still requires a jailbroken ipod whereas android does not.



I can imagine Animal Crossing being P2Ped out the wazoo though. It will be irresistible.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyype!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yeah, will be fun. Just remember guys, don't update it


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2016)

driverdis said:


> I have been telling my friends for months now that the real reason Zelda was delayed was for launching on the NX alongside the Wii U. None of them believed me as they were blinded by fanboyism and that Zelda would save the Wii U. Who will buy it on Wii U when NX will have the superior version?


Zelda TP for the GC might well have been the superior version of that game, and not quite the same but the Majora's mask version for the GC was possibly inferior in some ways. If indeed the NX controller nonsense we were discussing in another thread comes to pass then wii u controls might be the superior version. I too am awaiting the amusing responses from "it'll only be on the wii u" crowd though -- even if Nintendo had not discovered the money making powers of the rerelease-o-tron then they would be fools not to do it here.
I wonder if this means we can read something into the hardware architecture of the nx as well -- main choices would have to be another piece of powerpc junk and thus a simple port, powerpc chips included in the nx (expensive) or new architecture and a somewhat hasty port of this game (or it was always kind of lead platform and the wii u version is the hasty backport).

I am actually curious to see how Zelda is doing. Not necessarily because I want to play it (I probably will but it will be 2025 or something when I find it for nothing at a car boot or can emulate it or something) but everything I saw up until now had many of the hallmarks of a bad open world game, and if Ubisoft can hose this one up routinely then I hold little hope for Nintendo being able to pull it off when they are effectively starting from scratch.


----------



## rainparadesamurai (Apr 27, 2016)

zoogie said:


> I think this is pretty big
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/725224236340629504
> 
> Seems like phones might be the 3ds's replacement and NX, the WiiU's.



Not at all, those games are just designed to milk the filthy casuals money with "free to play" - "microtransaction cheat codes" - only idiots pay for that garbage. I predict that the NX's completely new concept will be that it's a unified platform and the Handheld/Console will have games compatible with both or games from both will at least be compatible with the console so wii u type of software droughts would be averted somewhat. https://twitter.com/mochi_wsj/status/725223728187998208 This tweet also implies that *the NX will replace the Wii U AND the 3DS in some capacity*, just not in a straightforward or "simple" manner - which I presume is referring how the NX is divergently innovative from previous console generations where the home/handheld platforms were separate.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Apr 27, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> but everything I saw up until now had many of the hallmarks of a bad open world game


Well it is Nintendo's attempt to cash in on the open world craze.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2016)

rainparadesamurai said:


> Not at all, those games are just designed to milk the filthy casuals money with "free to play" - "microtransaction cheat codes" - only idiots pay for that garbage. I predict that the NX's completely new concept will be that it's a unified platform and the Handheld/Console will have games compatible with both or games from both will at least be compatible with the console so wii u type of software droughts would be averted somewhat. https://twitter.com/mochi_wsj/status/725223728187998208 This tweet also implies that *the NX will replace the Wii U AND the 3DS in some capacity*, just not in a straightforward or "simple" manner - which I presume is referring how the NX is divergently innovative from previous console generations where the home/handheld platforms were separate.


It may also be possible that those games would actually end up becoming paid games with no IAP whatsoever.


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Apr 27, 2016)

Shame my post got the shaft even though it was posted before this one. Not like I can publish "official" news here in order to not "split" things up lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2016)

DarkenedMatter said:


> Shame my post got the shaft even though it was posted before this one. Not like I can publish "official" news here in order to not "split" things up lol.



If it was several hours apart then usual protocol is to close the newer one and redirect. However that was less than 20 minutes (well within dotting is and crossing ts window) and by the time it was caught there were a bunch of posts in each so it made sense to merge things. It is usually a bit more clear cut than this but know it is certainly not a reflection upon you, please do continue posting things others may find interesting or relevant.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 27, 2016)

I think initially NX was suppose to be 2016 release, also noted on the NOA leaked schedule to be 2016, but for some reason they had to delay it at the last minute. Hence why there is no E3 presence of NX, it's not ready or tweaks are being made.

https://twitter.com/gematsucom/status/725231692533882880 - Apparently the only playable game they are bringing to e3 is zelda Wii U, this further suggests NX launch decision to delay was made recently and they got nothing at e3 to cover its absence as originally intended to.


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 27, 2016)

heartgold said:


> I think initially NX was suppose to be 2016 release, also noted on the NOA leaked schedule to be 2016, but for some reason they had to delay it at the last minute. Hence why there is no E3 presence of NX, it's not ready or tweaks are being made.
> 
> https://twitter.com/gematsucom/status/725231692533882880 - Apparently the only playable game they are bringing to e3 is zelda Wii U, this further suggests NX launch decision to delay was made recently and they got nothing at e3 to cover its absence as originally intended to.



Agreed... they kept saying that NX would be shown at e3, or that more info would come out at that time...

Now they don't have games nor news... what the hell are they thinking?


Or are they just trolling us and will show something big at e3? i *wish* they were trolling, but my 6th sense is (tingling) saying otherwise...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 27, 2016)

WiiU said:


> Time to the sell the Wii U...




Are you crazy ? NX will not be playing WII U games at all.. Maybe VC but no backward compatibility at all. Save your Wii U unless you are done with it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Are you crazy ? *NX will not be playing WII U games at all.. Maybe VC but no backward compatibility at all.* Save your Wii U unless you are done with it.



Have we got confirmation of that? I had not seen anything on the matter.


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 27, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Have we got confirmation of that? I had not seen anything on the matter.



No confirmation whatsoever... he must have just arrived from The Future to warn us!


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 27, 2016)

God damn it. I knew I would be beat xD at least we got some confirmation.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Wait a sec. Are they calling it NX now or will they have a real name. Seems like they're sticking to the NX.


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 27, 2016)

I think Nintendo might hold off releasing the NX due to the PS4.5 and the possibly new XBOX revisions.


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 27, 2016)

Nintendo is fucking up again with their damn lies, lies and more lies. I remember a while back Nintendo claiming Zelda not being delayed because of being cross-platform but because they wanted to add things. Why do you lie over and over again Nintendo ? It's clear you're not the same company you were back in tue 80's\90's and that you lost the passion towards your consumers and gaming in a whole.


----------



## laudern (Apr 27, 2016)

Just wait a minute!!! Wasn't Nintendo's big saying during 2015's E3 is that they only show games at E3 which are to be released that same year?!?!?

I guess this year's E3 tag line will be "have a look at the distant future of gaming."


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Apr 27, 2016)

delayed AAAND the only game playable??
I really hope ZeldaU isn't the only game their announcing this year..
otherwise. well..
#NintendoDies2016 #OMG #GetTheNewsOnThePhone #WhereInTheWorldIsCarmenSandiLucas


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2016)

Welp, this means that I won't be picking up Zelda U, I'll be picking up Zelda NX. Time to unhook the console, there's nothing left on the release schedule. To be fair though, I expected the NX to come out with a grand fanfare around December - why would you possibly want to miss the Holiday season? I suppose it's close enough to Easter, but c'mon.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 27, 2016)

Honnestly? I'M RAGING RIGHT NOW!!!! RWAAAAR!!!!
Remember that this Zelda game was announced back in 2012 and to be released in 2013, delayed to 2014, then to 2015, then to 2016, now to 2017...ARE THEY REALLY WORKING ON IT?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

By the way, something that would be great about the NX is some port on the console that will allow us to boost the console with expansion pack, like with the Nintendo 64, that will make the NX lasts longer, instead of 5 years, it might last 8-9 years. Like that 95% of games released in the first 5 years dont require any expansion pack, while most games released after will require it. What do you think about that?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 27, 2016)

remember in the wiiu section when i had been saying they were going to do this with zelda for months and everyone was laughing at me?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 27, 2016)

gg wii u, i wont miss you.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 27, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Welp, this means that I won't be picking up Zelda U, I'll be picking up Zelda NX. Time to unhook the console, there's nothing left on the release schedule. To be fair though, I expected the NX to come out with a grand fanfare around December - why would you possibly want to miss the Holiday season? I suppose it's close enough to Easter, but c'mon.


Picking up NX just for a Zelda port without knowing too much?

Wii U was rather a disappointment over all, lacking number of high quality first party titles, lets not even discuss third parties. lol

It has been underwhelmingly supported by Nintendo. They sort of gave up seeing it fail, and if NX is a failure will we see the same result? Nintendo better fix it up with NX, otherwise I can't consider myself getting an NX with Wii U level support. Porting Zelda to NX isn't very enticing when you can already play it on Wii U, they need announce a solid launch window and beyond for NX to have my interest.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 27, 2016)

By the way, just though about that, did Nintendo CEO said that Zelda Wii U would be released in early 2016 or just that it wouldnt be released in 2015?


----------



## VMM (Apr 27, 2016)

linuxares said:


> So Legends of Zelda X will be a launch title for the NX? Nintendo don't fuck up the control scheme.



I don't get why is it Legend of Zelda X, here are the main Zeldas:

Console:

Zelda
Zelda II
ALttP
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
Wind Waker
Twilight Princess
Skyward Sword

Handheld

Awakening DX
Oracle of Seasons
Oracle of Ages
Minnish Cap
Phantom Hourglass
Spirit Tracks
ALBW
No matter how you look at it, it can't be 10th installment of the series


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 27, 2016)

VMM said:


> I don't get why is it Legend of Zelda X, here are the main Zeldas:
> 
> Console:
> 
> ...


I hope it is sarcasm


----------



## Shining Greninja (Apr 27, 2016)

Well now we know E3 is gonna suck again


----------



## MetroidOtherS (Apr 27, 2016)

WiiU price cut incoming!!!
Hopefully


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2016)

Sucks that Zelda 2016 has been delayed once again but oh well, still gonna get it for the Wii U unless the NX has a solid launch lineup and a great proper controller.


----------



## flame1234 (Apr 27, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I hope it is sarcasm


Super Mario X
Smash Brothers X
Zelda X
Kirby X
Advance Wars X
...This is how NX titles will go, one supposes.
See also: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/XtremeKoolLetterz


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2016)

flame1234 said:


> Super Mario X
> Smash Brothers X
> Zelda X
> Kirby X
> ...


A potentially Kirby 2D game with traditional controls? I already feel annoyed by Nintendo!  All the Wii U ever got was that gimmicky-tablet Kirby game that lasted me for 5hrs. Being that it's a touchscreen/stylus game I lost the interest to find all of the collectibles.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hero-Link said:


> No confirmation whatsoever... he must have just arrived from The Future to warn us!




Yes, I have just arrived from the Future to warn you guys. Heh.. Just my point of view because its highly possibly that it is unlikely no backward compatibility. I might be wrong. Just my point of view and some rumours around here. Just saying. 

Edit: I am a Challenger from the Future.. (Hint hint, Rockman & Forte Wonder Swan), lol!


----------



## heartgold (Apr 27, 2016)

MetroidOtherS said:


> WiiU price cut incoming!!!
> Hopefully


Price cut for what. The thing has stopped production or is about to. 

The forecast for FY 2016 is just 800k.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 27, 2016)

OrGoN3 said:


> This means the Wii U is the first Nintendo system with 0 exclusive, true Zelda titles. WTF!?


and if N's recent track record  is any indication NX will be the second one
zelda wiiu does not count since it was developed on wii u

this company has finally gone full retard
not showing NX at E3 , WTF
releasing NX in march instead of in october or novemember for xmas season
these people have no idea how to run a business they couldn't run a lemonade stand at this point

if they had any brains at all they would show it at E3 since it is the last E3 before their scheduled release
they would also change the release to october or november or early december even
and they would bring back  pack in games
they already are going back to carts so while they are kicking it old school they should go all the way  and go back to  icluding a pack-in title  and make it a full open world mario game
or make 2 bundles one with  a full open world mario and another with a full open world metroid
  that is how you sell consoles and save your failing business ,not by releasing  your most important console after the holiday season
what are thinking


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2016)

It's for the better that Zelda 2017 is a cross-platform game because it means more people get to enjoy and play it. Fingers crossed Nintendo doesn't pull a TPWii.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 27, 2016)

Now the interesting question is whether the NX will have Wii/WiiU BC. It's quite clear now that the WiiU will die down into oblivion as an in-between console, but the few games that were actually released were quite nice to play..


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2016)

Qtis said:


> Now the interesting question is whether the NX will have Wii/WiiU BC. It's quite clear now that the WiiU will die down into oblivion as an in-between console, but the few games that were actually released were quite nice to play..


If they could integrate any modern tablet to play Wii U GamePad games then some of its issues would be solved but with this limitation they still'd have to reconfigure games to work with a traditional controller. Most of the games that are GamePad-only could easily work with a normal controller.

Lego City Undercover being one of them.


----------



## Yil (Apr 27, 2016)

Nintendo will really piss off wii u fans. At least they can do it the same way as the last of us.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2016)

Yil said:


> Nintendo will really piss off wii u fans. At least they can do it the same way as the last of us.


I don't think the 5 Wii U fans will matter.


----------



## Yil (Apr 27, 2016)

Qtis said:


> Now the interesting question is whether the NX will have Wii/WiiU BC. It's quite clear now that the WiiU will die down into oblivion as an in-between console, but the few games that were actually released were quite nice to play..


If nintendo is willing to put some effort then yes. AMD's gpu should be directly competible and wii u has only 3 threads.


----------



## Rob Blou (Apr 27, 2016)

So this Christmas I'll be buying .. PS4 games I guess


----------



## Brunho (Apr 27, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I don't think the 5 Wii U fans will matter.



I´m one of the 5 and I can say I won´t be pissed by this. I already have the games that I´ve got the WiiU for (about 10 or so) and, at least, we will have the new Zelda too. Also, the vWii is a great thing since I never had a Wii.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 27, 2016)

Here is my prediction: Classic Gamepad/WiiU Pro Controls for Zelda on WiiU and crazy move/touch controls for Zelda on NX. Also Zelda WiiU and Zelda NX look identical, except some better lightning effects on NX (and a bug that forces you to wipe your save).


----------



## Yil (Apr 27, 2016)

weatMod said:


> and if N's recent track record  is any indication NX will be the second one
> zelda wiiu does not count since it was developed on wii u
> 
> this company has finally gone full retard
> ...


They might show it at some other conference this year.
Mario are intended for levels, unless you are talking about paper Mario sequel like super paper Mario 2.
Metroid is always open world, there is just no non-hostile NPC, or still one or two.
March means post spring festival in Asia and their main focus is still Japan. And Nintendo seems to care little about Western Releases (Japanese still look down on other countries today).
Nintendo seem to be interested in the Chinese market where weird Japanese games that never get western releases are relatively more popular considering Chinese for Sun/ Moon.
Nah, they are just becoming a fusion of Bandai and Sega with their own console.


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm just happy we have a release window.  We're another step closer to finding out what the damn thing is.

Here's what I'm thinking though.  They're not referring to it as a console, but a "Dedicated gaming platform".  Plus they're skipping a holiday release entirely.  That's a really odd move for a game console.  Handhelds are understandable, but a console?  I'm still thirsty to know what the damn thing is.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll be saving my money, not specifically for the NX, because the chances are it'll suck. Nintendo will have to do something amazing to get me to ever buy or support their consoles again. I really hope it's something good because I want a new console


----------



## weatMod (Apr 27, 2016)

Yil said:


> They might show it at some other conference this year.
> Mario are intended for levels, unless you are talking about paper Mario sequel like super paper Mario 2.
> Metroid is always open world, there is just no non-hostile NPC, or still one or two.
> March means post spring festival in Asia and their main focus is still Japan. And Nintendo seems to care little about Western Releases (Japanese still look down on other countries today).
> ...


well they could do western release in fall early winter and  then release spring in japan/asia
i know they usually release asia 1st but that has not always been the case


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 27, 2016)

weatMod said:


> well they could do western release in fall early winter and  then release spring in japan/asia
> i know they usually release asia 1st but that has not always been the case



Nope.  The official PDF from yesterday's meeting says it'll release globally in March 2017.


----------



## Yil (Apr 27, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> Nope.  The official PDF from yesterday's meeting says it'll release globally in March 2017.


Well it is perfect for new year present for myself.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 27, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> Nope.  The official PDF from yesterday's meeting says it'll release globally in March 2017.


i know i am  saying what they SHOULD do if they were smart


----------



## Yil (Apr 27, 2016)

weatMod said:


> i know i am  saying what they SHOULD do if they were smart


Maybe they are targeting Chinese market. Just saying.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



weatMod said:


> i know i am  saying what they SHOULD do if they were smart


And beside, Zen-Polaris APU will be ready then, or do you intend to have a console just slightly better than ps4?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 27, 2016)

They get to see what Sony and Xbox are doing. I think this is a good thing. I'm pretty sure they will at least mention the NX at e3.



kumikochan said:


> Nintendo is fucking up again with their damn lies, lies and more lies. I remember a while back Nintendo claiming Zelda not being delayed because of being cross-platform but because they wanted to add things. Why do you lie over and over again Nintendo ? It's clear you're not the same company you were back in tue 80's\90's and that you lost the passion towards your consumers and gaming in a whole.



You do know plans change, right?


----------



## VMM (Apr 27, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I hope it is sarcasm



Yes it is. It's just me saying how dumb this name is.
If WiiU and Xbox One weren't stupid enough, putting an X to the end of every main game is really dumb when it's a roman numeral that is oftenly used in games to make it clear that it's the 10th installment of that franchise.
For us, gamers, it is easy to get, but for parents it can be problematic.
Especially if third parties decide to keep up with this stupid idea.
Nintendo also done it with Super and 64, but in those cases it was hard to get mistaken.
Anyway, it's Nintendo, they're known for doing stupid and confusing stuff.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 27, 2016)

March 2017? Interesting. That's the month when the 3DS released worldwide, with Japan getting it a month prior. I'm not saying this means the NX is a handheld. I'm just making note of the coincidence. As for this year's E3, this is what NoA PR says:



> Nintendo changes its approach to the show every year. This June, Nintendo will focus its attentions on the upcoming game in _The Legend of Zelda _franchise. The Wii U version of the game will be playable for the first time on the E3 show floor, and it will be the only playable game Nintendo presents at the show, in order to provide attendees a complete immersion. Additional information about Nintendo’s E3 plans will be announced in the future.



It doesn't state that NX will be there, but it doesn't state it won't either. From what I remember, Nintendo's conference at E3 2011 started with Zelda and their 25th anniversary for a good chunk of time, then jumped into 3DS games, then ultimately ended with the unveiling of the Wii U, showing demonstrations, interviews with 3rd-parties, and *ugh* let EA take the stage. Again, that as E3 2011. Nintendo then at E3 2012 showed the Wii U again. Two E3s about the Wii U before it released. This, if true about no NX at E3, would be a first. There is another remark (can't find it atm) that states Nintendo will unveil the NX this year with specs, price, etc. It didn't say E3. It didn't say at what point this year at all, just this year.

Now, maybe Nintendo delayed the NX unveiling because they (and 3rd-parties?) need more time for a better launch, or, after the outrage about the competitor's mid-gen refreshes, they feel they can hold off for a little. I dunno. All I know is that the money I've been saving up that was meant to go towards an NX based on an E3 unveiling would now be in my pockets for who knows how much longer.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 27, 2016)

For Nintendo, E3 is outdated. Now they use Nintendo Directs for all important stuff, which I like!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2016)

This makes me annoyed, I knew it from the start that this generation was an absolute waste of time. That goes for Microsoft and Sony too all the current gen consoles are duds which were out of date from the start.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> For Nintendo, E3 is outdated. Now they use Nintendo Directs for all important stuff, which I like!


They should ditch European Nintendo Directs and include European dates on the US Nintendo Directs so this way there'd be no need for Shibata to say exactly the same lines as Reggie and Trinen. Problem with Shibata is his English accent, it's not very good.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 27, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> They should ditch European Nintendo Directs and include European dates on the US Nintendo Directs so this way there'd be no need for Shibata to say exactly the same lines as Reggie and Trinen. Problem with Shibata is his English accent, it's not very good.


Except that it's the other way around. Reggie and Trinen copy Shibata's lines!


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 27, 2016)

VMM said:


> Yes it is. It's just me saying how dumb this name is.
> If WiiU and Xbox One weren't stupid enough, putting an X to the end of every main game is really dumb when it's a roman numeral that is oftenly used in games to make it clear that it's the 10th installment of that franchise.
> For us, gamers, it is easy to get, but for parents it can be problematic.
> Especially if third parties decide to keep up with this stupid idea.
> ...


Well, if it was released this year, it would have been the installement for the 30th anniversary, it would be named The Legend of Zelda XXX


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Except that it's the other way around. Reggie and Trinen copy Shibata's lines!


Oh, it is?  Shibata should just let Trinen and Reggie take care of the English Nintendo Directs.


----------



## VMM (Apr 27, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Well, if it was released this year, it would have been the installement for the 30th anniversary, it would be named The Legend of Zelda XXX



I wonder what will happen to Final Fantasy?
It certainly will get to it's 30th installment, and we know the rule 34


----------



## flame1234 (Apr 27, 2016)

Yil said:


> Nintendo will really piss off wii u fans. At least they can do it the same way as the last of us.


The way I see it, they do not want me to purchase a Wii U. So I never did. There's not enough good games for the thing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> For Nintendo, E3 is outdated. Now they use Nintendo Directs for all important stuff, which I like!


Is that why they are so boring and with nothing worth noting?
I agree E3 is way past its prime but at least e3 presentations say something, most directs I bothered to watch I fastforwarded through and still sat there bored.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Picking up NX just for a Zelda port without knowing too much?
> 
> Wii U was rather a disappointment over all, lacking number of high quality first party titles, lets not even discuss third parties. lol
> 
> It has been underwhelmingly supported by Nintendo. They sort of gave up seeing it fail, and if NX is a failure will we see the same result? Nintendo better fix it up with NX, otherwise I can't consider myself getting an NX with Wii U level support. Porting Zelda to NX isn't very enticing when you can already play it on Wii U, they need announce a solid launch window and beyond for NX to have my interest.


You know very well that I'm first in line to criticize Nintendo when it comes to the myriad of mindboggling decisions they make everyday, including just about every step of Wii U's design and sales strategy, but I also have four qualities that necessitate my purchase of an NX - I'm a fan, a console collector, I have disposable income and I'm a hypocrite who just doesn't care. I've purchased consoles for one game before, this would be no different. I just hope to God that the fact that the NX is getting a same-day release of the new LoZ doesn't mean that it's another damned suped up Gamecube - it was funny the first time, the second time nobody laughed, the third time people will start grabbing torches and pitchforks. Not that it matters to me - I've got my PS4 to play mainstream games on, but it'd be nice to get actual quality hardware this time around.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 27, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> If they could integrate any modern tablet to play Wii U GamePad games then some of its issues would be solved but with this limitation they still'd have to reconfigure games to work with a traditional controller. Most of the games that are GamePad-only could easily work with a normal controller.
> 
> Lego City Undercover being one of them.



there will be a fresh new start , probably no backwards:


> *Iwata on Jan 30th, 2014*
> *it will become important for us to accurately take advantage of what we have done with the Wii U architecture. It of course does not mean that we are going to use exactly the same architecture as Wii U, but we are going to create a system that can absorb the Wii U architecture adequately. When this happens, home consoles and handheld devices will no longer be completely different, and they will become like brothers in a family of systems.*"


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 27, 2016)

Zelda is being delayed, again. It seems Nintendo needs more time to make the game more polished, so they're delaying it until the release of the NX, coinciding with an NX version release as well.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/04/27/zelda-wii-u-delayed-to-2017-also-coming-to-nx


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 27, 2016)

It's just around the corner! Hype!


----------



## naddel81 (Apr 27, 2016)

after the now 3rd delay since 2014 I wouldn't be surprised if even Big N pulled a Watchdogs on Zelda for Wii U.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> there will be a fresh new start , probably no backwards:


It's no big deal losing BC of Wii U. NX will most definitely have a much better catalogue of games.


----------



## Wellington2k (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice! I can't wait to see it at E3.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2016)

Sucks that they delayed because without Zelda 2016 there is hardly anything else to look forward to on the Wii U, for the exception of Tokyo Mirage Sessions FE. Sigh.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow, never would have thought when I was buying my Wii U in 2012, that there wouldn't be an original Zelda game until 2017. 5 years!!


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 27, 2016)

Benja81 said:


> Wow, never would have thought when I was buying my Wii U in 2012, that there wouldn't be an original Zelda game until 2017. 5 years!!



There hasn't been an original one since 2011.


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 27, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> There hasn't been an original one since 2011.



A Link Between Worlds says hi. It's a sequel, sure, but it's not an HD remake of something.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2016)

Kind of glad it's coming in Spring 2017, but it could be because I've never owned a We You. Gives me plenty of time to catch up with all of the great 3DS titles I've been missing out for for years.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 27, 2016)

the focus of e3 should be the nx and zelda. Remember twilight princess on wii. People bought wiis just because of that at launch. Why not take the opportunity to show off the new zelda running on the nx. Stupid move nintendo. What are you afraid of. The other 2 have basically said they will be making 2.0 versions of the existing hardware so they cant copy you that fast. I dont get it. Tell me the reason you wont show off the NX in the one place it will be noticed the most?


----------



## Yil (Apr 28, 2016)

Captain_N said:


> the focus of e3 should be the nx and zelda. Remember twilight princess on wii. People bought wiis just because of that at launch. Why not take the opportunity to show off the new zelda running on the nx. Stupid move nintendo. What are you afraid of. The other 2 have basically said they will be making 2.0 versions of the existing hardware so they cant copy you that fast. I dont get it. Tell me the reason you wont show off the NX in the one place it will be noticed the most?


Game cube have wind waker, wii u has nothing.


----------



## cooroxd (Apr 28, 2016)

Yil said:


> Game cube have wind waker, wii u has nothing.



Wrong, wii U has wind waker hd


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> Wrong, wii U has wind waker hd



That's a remake. Exactly the point. (;___://


----------



## bannana2 (Apr 28, 2016)

kumikochan said:


> Nintendo is fucking up again with their damn lies, lies and more lies. I remember a while back Nintendo claiming Zelda not being delayed because of being cross-platform but because they wanted to add things. Why do you lie over and over again Nintendo ? It's clear you're not the same company you were back in tue 80's\90's and that you lost the passion towards your consumers and gaming in a whole.



Yeah, Nintendo needs to stop abusing its fan base.  I'm not liking this one bit neither.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 28, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> everyone laughed at me when i said they will pull another TP now who's laughing?!


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.  Congrats.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Badge-lorette!? said:


> That's a remake. Exactly the point. (;___://


Which would make Wind Waker not a Gamecube exclusive.  That said, Gamecube does still have 4-Swords Adventure.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 28, 2016)

Remember when Nintendo said Zelda WiiU will launch in 2015? Pepperidge Farm remembers!

Bleh, was looking forward to Zelda WiiU for years.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 28, 2016)

The Badge-lorette!? said:


> That's a remake. Exactly the point. (;___://



And Super Smash Bros,  Mario Kart 8, to name a couple.


----------



## endoverend (Apr 28, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> everyone laughed at me when i said they will pull another TP now who's laughing?!


Did people laugh at you? Because i'm pretty sure literally everyone has been saying that for the last year and a half.


----------



## DarkJediRey (Apr 28, 2016)

Nintendo tells investors and shareholders March 2017, NX will end up being delayed to holiday 2017. Also, Zelda Wii U will never happen.  just my predictions


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 28, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Did people laugh at you? Because i'm pretty sure literally everyone has been saying that for the last year and a half.


check most of the zelda threads in the wiiu section


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 28, 2016)

I just can't...I mean....WHY????!!!!!

If they can't make a release schedule in time for Christmas, it's fair they don't attempt to, I guess*. But how the HELL do you couple a no-show at E3 with a console release just nine months later? Christ...they've ruined their last E3 with the starting words of "we won't be talking about the NX this year...". There's no way things aren't in the final stages yet, and it's not like publicity actually hurts anyone. I mean...do they want their...their...hybrid thingy to flop before it's even released or something?

*a glimpse of the future*
Random guy on the street: hey, you...have you heard of the latest nintendo console?
Random passer-by: huh? Nintendo? They were that game company, right? Do they still exist? And who are you?
Random guy 1: I'm the nintendo CEO. I've just launched it from my basement. It's going to be awesome!
Random passer-by: oh, erm...sure thing, dude. Whatever you say. *starts walking away*
Random guy 1: wait. Where are you going? I want you to experience this!
Passer-by: *runs*
Other random hobo-looking guy: just forget it, mate. People don't buy video games these days. At least not quality ones.
Random guy 1: really? Just what makes you say that?
Hobo-looking guy: I'm the CEO of sega



*for those who care: yes, I predicted a 2016 Christmas NX release. Yes, I was wrong


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 28, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> There hasn't been an original one since 2011.


Yes, but I mean will be 5 years of Wii U without an original Zelda game for the console.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 28, 2016)

Great.  What else is Nintendo going to delay now?  We all saw this coming.  At least they gave us a release date for the NX, though that won't be delayed.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 28, 2016)

Benja81 said:


> Yes, but I mean will be 5 years of Wii U without an original Zelda game for the console.



I was wrong, actually, A Link Between Worlds is technically an original game.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> after the now 3rd delay since 2014 I wouldn't be surprised if even Big N pulled a Watchdogs on Zelda for Wii U.


Watchdogs and Rayman were the reason I refuse to buy ubishit stuff now.
while a delay to polish a game is a good thing and acceptable and already happened at least 4 times for zelda , a delay for marketing reasons that then translated anyway in a disaster (rayman numbers on non-nintendo, quality issues on next gen for WD )  is the worst thing to do.
Hope no company ever think to make a "watchdogs move" .
ever!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GuyInDogSuit said:


> I was wrong, actually, A Link Between Worlds is technically an original game.


yes it's canon.


----------



## Obveron (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm a bit miffed that the Wii-u won't get an exclusive Zelda.   I think it's time to sell this thing.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

Obveron said:


> I'm a bit miffed that the Wii-u won't get an exclusive Zelda.   I think it's time to sell this thing.


Here is an offer of 30€ ... Mint conditions only,included  shipping costs 
OK?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 29, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> There hasn't been an original one since 2011.


Actually, the last original one is a Link between World (2013)
2014 : Hyrule Warrior (spin off)
2015 : Majora's Mask (remake) Tri Force Heroes (Spin off)
2016 : Twilight Princess HD (Remake)

EDIT :Sorry, didn't saw your reply


----------



## WooHyun (Apr 29, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Actually, the last original one is a Link between World (2013)
> 2014 : Hyrule Warrior (spin off)
> 2015 : Majora's Mask (remake) Tri Force Heroes (Spin off)
> 2016 : Twilight Princess HD (Remake)
> ...


TP HD was remastered version, which is different from remake and should not be confused.


Now come to think of it, all of these recent remakes and remasters were just to get some time before the next 3D Zelda. Maybe they could announce "Skyward Sword HD" and then delay "Zelda NX" again?


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 29, 2016)

WooHyun said:


> TP HD was remastered version, which is different from remake and should not be confused.
> 
> 
> Now come to think of it, all of these recent remakes and remasters were just to get some time before the next 3D Zelda. Maybe they could announce "Skyward Sword HD" and then delay "Zelda NX" again?


eventually there will be an hd version ...unlikely on wiiu more probable a NX version...
think when they announce : wind waker 4k on NX-2 !!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 29, 2016)

well i was right with my 2017 prediction so im happy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> everyone laughed at me when i said they will pull another TP now who's laughing?!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


you also predicted a 2016 release so that err yeah.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2016)

who cares i *nailed *the zelda prediction that was the one the fanboyz said they would never do


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 30, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> who cares i *nailed *the zelda prediction that was the one the fanboyz said they would never do


most of predictions were made before NeoPS4 was a thing.
also a 3 months delay is not what it bother much... last 3 months of 2016, first 3 months of 2017 is not a big deal...most of the concern is that wiiu will not have a exclusive zelda.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 30, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> who cares i *nailed *the zelda prediction that was the one the fanboyz said they would never do


In other words, "Who cares if I have a billion wrong predictions, I got one right! Go me! "


----------



## WilliamO7 (Apr 30, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> They should ditch European Nintendo Directs and include European dates on the US Nintendo Directs so this way there'd be no need for Shibata to say exactly the same lines as Reggie and Trinen. Problem with Shibata is his English accent, it's not very good.



^This.^ It would also make more sense since not many people watch the European directs, and they seem a lot more lacklustre compared to their 'Murican counterparts.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 30, 2016)

WilliamO7 said:


> ^This.^ It would also make more sense since not many people watch the European directs, and they seem a lot more lacklustre compared to their 'Murican counterparts.


what about the opposite ...the guy is quite funny...
Trinen and Reggie instead are quite boring lately...

here a video parody ( a bit racist anyway...but funny)


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> In other words, "Who cares if I have a billion wrong predictions, I got one right! Go me! "


and you was one of them saying it wasn't going to happen. fanboyz just never admit defeat do you?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 1, 2016)

Well, let's just hope for the sake of NX there won't be a "New Super Mario Bros. NX Edition" because if it'd be anything like the Wii U version it would be basically a Mario NX tech-demo to show the capabilities of the console than to really enjoy the game. Give us a full fledged Mario 3D game or Luigi's Mansion 3 with Luigi's Mansion 2 remastered in HD as a bonus game.


----------



## grossaffe (May 1, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> and you was one of them saying it wasn't going to happen. fanboyz just never admit defeat do you?


I just called out the logic for your conclusion and the level of certainty you ascribed it.  There are endless amounts of people like yourself who make all sorts of predictions that they are absolutely certain of, but are wrong more-often-than-not because the fact is, you _don't_ know what Nintendo is doing.  You'll forgive me if I don't recall your specific "evidence", probably along the lines of "the game was delayed... NX!!! Just like Twilight Princess!" while ignoring that almost every console Zelda game has been delayed with Twilight Princess being the only one that became a dual-console release making it an outlier rather than the rule.  It does not preclude it from happening again, but it is hardly the solid evidence that some would make it out to be.

But please, go on with your self-congratulation.  How about that NX release date in 2016 you were certain about?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Well, let's just hope for the sake of NX there won't be a "New Super Mario Bros. NX Edition" because if it'd be anything like the Wii U version it would be basically a Mario NX tech-demo to show the capabilities of the console than to really enjoy the game.



People still seem to enjoy Mario 64 well enough.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 1, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> People still seem to enjoy Mario 64 well enough.


The DS VC version on Wii U has the ability to control the camera, correct? That really makes a huge difference in playing it and one of the best ways to play it.


----------



## Helpful Corn (May 1, 2016)

How do I beat Onox


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2016)

Helpful Corn said:


> How do I beat Onox


ah.... Onox....
Oracle of season right?


----------



## Helpful Corn (May 1, 2016)

No this is patrick


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2016)

*?*


----------



## Helpful Corn (May 1, 2016)

I know how, I even read the gamefaqs and got the red ring.  Still cant beat em

[MERGEDm mm


----------



## chartube12 (May 1, 2016)

March for both versions of the new zelda and the NX. And most like within a week or two of each other if not everything on the same exact day!

Calling it now!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 1, 2016)

I think that the Wii U version of Zelda is already fully finished but due to the NX Nintendo's keeping it in the valve until 2017. Heck, it happened with Twilight Princess. What a bummer to wait 11 months.


----------



## osirisjem (May 3, 2016)

Hero-Link said:


> Agreed... they kept saying that NX would be shown at e3, or that more info would come out at that time...
> Now they don't have games nor news... what the hell are they thinking?


They are incompetent.   They never seem to meet any deadline.
The Wii U launched after Christmas. 
And we all know how well that went.



FAST6191 said:


> Have we got confirmation of that? I had not seen anything on the matter.





Hero-Link said:


> No confirmation whatsoever... he must have just arrived from The Future to warn us!


I dont think games will be backwards compatible.  The NX is an entirely new architecture.   Would be *VERY* hard to make it backwards compatible.



Foxi4 said:


> To be fair though, I expected the NX to come out with a grand fanfare around December - why would you possibly want to miss the Holiday season? I suppose it's close enough to Easter, but c'mon.


Obviously they are having trouble getting the NX to work.
Same old Nintendo BS.
This bodes very poorly for Nintendo.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2016)

osirisjem said:


> They are incompetent.   They never seem to meet any deadline.
> The Wii U launched after Christmas.
> And we all know how well that went.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about?
First the Wii U launched on November, not after christmas (well, after 2011's christmas, but I doubt that's what you meant)
Secondly, where did you learn that the NX is an entirely new architecture?
Third, they have trouble getting the NX work? how do you know?
Also, they never met any deadline? Hey mate, it's very rare, not like they always delayed games...
Omg, what you said is just non-sense for someone informed

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, I'm not 100% sure about that, but I though Nintendo said, when they announced NX and Zelda release date, that they will give more infos about the NX in futures Nintendo Direct that will occurs after the E3


----------



## osirisjem (May 3, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> First the Wii U launched on November, not after christmas (well, after 2011's christmas, but I doubt that's what you meant)


It is what I meant.  First they said November release, the March .... then November.  And the Launch was terrible.  Wii U OS was painfully slow and it was rushed, despite being a year late.



> Secondly, where did you learn that the NX is an entirely new architecture?


I think it's pretty well established.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2016)

osirisjem said:


> I think it's pretty well established.


all what I see are rumor


----------



## osirisjem (May 4, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> all what I see are rumor


Put it this way, Ninty has no choice put to migrate to the architecture that Sony and Microsoft use.
That is, if they want anyone to release third party games on their hardware.  Rewriting software for a niche console with a smaller install base is a pass.  Nintendo is doomed if they can't get developers to make games for their hardware.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2016)

osirisjem said:


> Put it this way, Ninty has no choice put to migrate to the architecture that Sony and Microsoft use.
> That is, if they want anyone to release third party games on their hardware.  Rewriting software for a niche console with a smaller install base is a pass.  Nintendo is doomed if they can't get developers to make games for their hardware.


I would encourage anybody at Nintendo thinking they could massage the powerpc stuff they have now into working form to the put the crack pipe down. However following Sony and MS is not the only way; ARM seems to be doing pretty well lately and Nintendo already have quite a bit in place for that, as do many middleware companies.


----------



## osirisjem (May 4, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I would encourage anybody at Nintendo thinking they could massage the powerpc stuff they have now into working form to the put the crack pipe down. However following Sony and MS is not the only way; ARM seems to be doing pretty well lately and Nintendo already have quite a bit in place for that, as do many middleware companies.



Do cellphones use ARM ? 

Are hits on ps4 and xb1 easily ported to ARM ?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2016)

Most phones do use ARM and have for years, as do most tablets and an awful lot of every market for embedded computing. All Nintendo's handhelds since the GBA have used ARM, the Wii used ARM for their IOS modules.

Could games be ported directly... tough call.
Many around here would see ARM and think GBA or DS. This would be bad as said devices were somewhat behind the times when they were current. Modern stuff does far better

See also what you can emulate on Android these days.

Whether it would make for a relatively simple port from the xbone and PS4 I do not know, it certainly would not be the almost press recompile thing I imagine happens for a lot of PS4 and xbone stuff to go to the PC. At the same time you have to ask if they want xbone and ps4 games or just to have third parties make games for them again like they did on the SNES, GBA and DS. Also if you know you have a game focus you can play to it and include more fancy graphics handling options.

Personally I would happy enough to see Nintendo go software only, maybe making a peripheral or three. I would also like to see the market go like CDs and DVDs where 50 manufacturers make hundreds of players that anybody can use, however that it is probably a bit too optimistic.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 6, 2016)

this can't be true...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2016)

That would be an interesting development if it was. I have ran the numbers a few times over the years and it is not impossible. It is still reasonably costly and I am not sure what the margins are at with things and that would be the bigger issue.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 6, 2016)

the problem with carts though is they can't store as much. the ones that actualy can microSDXC are expensive as fuck!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2016)

They said 32 gigs there for a chip in the article, granted you would have to double up to meet/exceed 50 gig dual layer blu ray but 32 gigs is not an unreasonable sum. I am not sure what takes the space in modern games though -- back on the PS1 then cut scenes and audio had to be low compression, low demand codecs but today I can get hours of decent res into a gig or two and more audio than your copyright people would ever clear into far less than that. I have seen devs go there with audio/video a few times still but that seems to be more licensing than anything of great technical merit. That pretty much leaves 3d textures, which with the detail, resolution, depth mapping, animations and such are more than the bitmap what goes on flat surfaces of 3d models us granddad types saw rise with the 32 bit era, and if you have the random access times which are likely faster than straight reads of optical then that opens some doors to things.

The n64 struggling to cheaply break 100 megs at times where every CD was 700 megs without issue represented a problem, I am less sure this would. On the other hand if devs are used to having the extra space then Nintendo is likely not in a position to turn around and say stop being a tart to devs doing them a favour by sticking things on their consoles.

I did have a quick scan to see what game sizes were but I only had wii u via ABGX which I am not sure about and xbox one install sizes rather than downloadable GOD versions or something.

It is certainly not a clear cut thing but I am not about to dismiss it either.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 6, 2016)

there's one last problem using carts

the lack of standards audio support like DTS, Dolby and even basic HDMI CEC.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2016)

How does carts change what audio codecs can be used? I will probably go further and ask what good such audio formats have ever done for games, and I would probably also ask what they do for films over other multi channel lossy formats but I will leave that one for another day (I think my favourite that I ever saw there was someone railing on a studio because it needed to be in lossless wave/PCM rather than lossless something else). I am not sure what licensing would be either -- http://www.dolby.com/us/en/professional/cinema/motion-picture-service-agreement.html (it is for films and such but I can't imagine it is too different for games, or if games are somehow all free and clear now then whether it will be the case in 10 years time is a different matter) and http://www.dolby.com/us/en/professional/licensing/apply-license-consumer.aspx would seem to indicate it is not inherent to the device.

Also HDMI CEC is a control method as far as I know (and in my experience a borderline useless one in the real world unless you set out to get stuff that will do it) and nothing to do with carts. Assuming it was a typo/result of tossed acronym salad I am not sure what that would be either though.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 6, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> They said 32 gigs there for a chip in the article, granted you would have to double up to meet/exceed 50 gig dual layer blu ray but 32 gigs is not an unreasonable sum. I am not sure what takes the space in modern games though -- back on the PS1 then cut scenes and audio had to be low compression, low demand codecs but today I can get hours of decent res into a gig or two and more audio than your copyright people would ever clear into far less than that. I have seen devs go there with audio/video a few times still but that seems to be more licensing than anything of great technical merit. That pretty much leaves 3d textures, which with the detail, resolution, depth mapping, animations and such are more than the bitmap what goes on flat surfaces of 3d models us granddad types saw rise with the 32 bit era, and if you have the random access times which are likely faster than straight reads of optical then that opens some doors to things.
> 
> The n64 struggling to cheaply break 100 megs at times where every CD was 700 megs without issue represented a problem, I am less sure this would. On the other hand if devs are used to having the extra space then Nintendo is likely not in a position to turn around and say stop being a tart to devs doing them a favour by sticking things on their consoles.
> 
> ...


Spot on, 3d modeling and animations are the biggest killers


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 6, 2016)

The storage space isn't where the costs are, it's the read/write speeds which are expensive to achieve. You can get a 64gb class 2 sd card for peanuts if you want. Doesn't mean it'll be suitable for gaming. Reading 2 mb/s would mean very long load times.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2016)

http://ps4daily.com/2013/03/playstation-4-blu-ray-drives-spins-3-times-faster-than-ps3/
http://www.blu-ray.com/faq/#bluray_speed
"the PlayStation 4 Blu-ray speed is rated at 6x, for maximum read speed of 27 MBs per second. That’s a big step up from the PS3, which only had a 2x speed that maxed out at 9 MB/s."
If this is ROM memory then that should not be a problem, yeah if you use bottom of the barrel NAND and base it on SD card style IO then you might run into trouble. On the flip side I can buy a 240 gig SSD for under £50 (as in myself, single drive, UK style warranty and 20% sales tax) that does 550 megabytes a second read. A more modest microSD ( http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-microsd-card/ ) apparently clocked 38.7 MB/s read.... except that was actually random read speed.

For the discs those are hypothetical max straight read speeds as well. Random read is significantly lower. Devs have managed these a bit at least since the days of the xbox (it famously came up for the KOTOR games when people ripped them at file level rather than disc level) and probably before but that is managed and not negated.

The ROM vendor might have sacrificed speed for space to get the prices down to competitive with what discs cost to press, at this point I do not know and have not checked out the ROM market (it was odd the last few times I checked and most public stuff was focusing on far smaller stuff for embedded hardware).


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 8, 2016)

well we'll just have to wait and see what they do than


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 8, 2016)

Carts or discs, I'm in either way, let's just hope they're not going the digital download only route ugh....


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Carts or discs, I'm in either way, let's just hope they're not going the digital download only route ugh....


Hey they could go download only and allow third part sellers to pick an arbitrary price on second hand titles.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 8, 2016)

i'll never use them again if they do that. it's bad enough god damn steam doing it!


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 8, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'll never use them again if they do that. it's bad enough god damn steam doing it!



I mean don't get me wrong, as an Indie dev, I only have the right to ever release anything on the Wii U as digital only, which makes sense as the cost of digital distribution is pretty much nothing (distribution, not talking about initial investments, or production costs). That and indie titles tend to be very affordable for consumers, so its a win-win all around. But for triple AAA titles, i still prefer the phsical copy over spendinh thr same amount on a digital version thats only good on that one console (no lending it out to a friend or selling it on ebay when you're done with it).

If the NX uses carts and/or discs with a digital option for those who want it (like wii and Wii U) great, but if they go the digital only route, i will not be buying an NX at all


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2016)

I'd honestly prefer carts over discs since discs can get damaged fairly easily anyways.


----------



## osirisjem (May 9, 2016)

http://uk.ign.com/videos/2016/01/21/major-nintendo-nx-details-release-window-ign-daily-fix
NX 2 release dates: 
November 2016 - portable unit,  $200
March 2017 - console.


----------



## chartube12 (May 9, 2016)

osirisjem said:


> http://uk.ign.com/videos/2016/01/21/major-nintendo-nx-details-release-window-ign-daily-fix
> NX 2 release dates:
> November 2016 - portable unit,  $200
> March 2017 - console.



I kind of doubt this. Nintendo has been a no show for Xmas season for awhile. The original model Nintendo DS was the last time a handheld generation was released then. If anything console March and Handheld February or April.


----------



## codezer0 (May 11, 2016)

What a peculiar release date for a new console...


----------



## RemixDeluxe (May 12, 2016)

Who wants to place bets the NX will have Wii in its name?

I'm feeling Wii U 2 or Wii U comeback.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2016)

> Nintendo President: NX Is Not the Successor "to the Wii U nor to the 3DS"



than what the fuck is it than?



> "It's a new way of playing games"



bom bom bom cue the gimmicks!

sauce


----------



## Reecey (May 18, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Who wants to place bets the NX will have Wii in its name?
> 
> I'm feeling Wii U 2 or Wii U comeback.


They might even go with U Wii instead! I would like to know who's buying one on release date cause its been reported the dearest Nintendo console yet so I would imagine a price tag of about £400 - £500GBP's? maybe a new thread would help. I'm betting as well it will have VR capabilities attached! they can only roll with that method of gaming now to go next generation tbh these days.

Edit: I have also red up, just. Nintendo are quoting this next console will be a make or break situation, if it flops like the WiiU did I think they are going to call it a day with the console market.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (May 19, 2016)

Reecey said:


> They might even go with U Wii instead! I would like to know who's buying one on release date cause its been reported the dearest Nintendo console yet so I would imagine a price tag of about £400 - £500GBP's? maybe a new thread would help. I'm betting as well it will have VR capabilities attached! they can only roll with that method of gaming now to go next generation tbh these days.
> 
> Edit: I have also red up, just. Nintendo are quoting this next console will be a make or break situation, if it flops like the WiiU did I think they are going to call it a day with the console market.


The last article I read where the NX was mentioned by Kimishima said the NX will not be replacing the Wii U or 3DS.

Either two things are happening here, he's lying in order to make more sales on a dying console and recoup loss or they are gonna go with some god awful gimmick that turns this NX into some non console thing and instead acts as an addon to the 3DS and Wii U, like a Sega CD or 32x.

It's funny how people are demanding to just have a "normal" console with just a controller and you just play games with no weird extras. The last console that was "normal" was the GameCube and that was the worst selling console for Nintendo and when the Wii which made the most sales of anything ever made before can you blame them for wanting to try to catch lightning twice?

In the end I think we have no one to blame but ourselves with the direction Nintendo takes with their consoles, if the opposite occurred where GameCube sold the most and Wii was a failure I guaranteed they wouldn't be trying gimmicks no more. Again, we as the consumers are to blame.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 20, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> who cares i *nailed *the zelda prediction that was the one the fanboyz said they would never do


You got me on that one. Happy now?


----------



## Reecey (May 26, 2016)

What annoys me with the NX, when will it come the time when consoles will just become to expensive to buy and only the very rich and spoilt will ever get one on release day???             £450 - £500 GBP's is a lot of money to the average working family, that is half of a £1,000.00 if you look at the price in that sort of way, that is way to much when your talking about that much money. You can buy more important house hold goods in life that actually mean something, not just playing a video game!. I cannot see any parent of an average working family who has any sort of normal knowledge when it comes to money in life, buying the NX for there children @topping nearly £500, thats approx. $735 dollars for all you USA lovers out there and remember you have to buy your new games as well on top so I'm betting a rise of nearly £60.00 - £65.00 a pop for each new NX game that comes out and that again is     $88 - $95 dollars for all you USA partners! I'm just wandering what you all think about this sort of price range for a new console and now its coming to something really really silly! Would your parents buy you one on release date? or would that be a big phat NO? will it only be people that are hard core Nintendo fans that own businesses that will buy one and can afford one or will it only be that very rich spoilt fat kid from next door that you really really hate that will have one and barely ever play on it? what do you all think. TBH with you after all that I will be getting one myself (I'm not trying to gloat in anyway so please don't get me wrong), only because I have been a massive Ninti fan since I was a little child and I work hard and can afford it but if it was say a PS5 or an XBOXTWO at those sort of prices I would be saying no way and I mean no way! I would never spend that sort of silly money on something just to say I had a PS5 or an XBOXTWO.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 29, 2016)

NX more like gateway.


----------



## KSP (May 29, 2016)

So that pretty much means that Wii U doesn't get its own Zelda game.

Sad.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RemixDeluxe said:


> The last article I read where the NX was mentioned by Kimishima said the NX will not be replacing the Wii U or 3DS.
> 
> Either two things are happening here, he's lying in order to make more sales on a dying console and recoup loss or they are gonna go with some god awful gimmick that turns this NX into some non console thing and instead acts as an addon to the 3DS and Wii U, like a Sega CD or 32x.
> 
> ...



Gamecube sold almost twice as many as the Wii U.

Wii U is the worst selling Nintendo Home Console in history. 

Wii sold the best yes, but had abysmall software release, mostly shovelware, and although the system did indeed sell. It marked the beginning of Nintendo demise as a real console player as a whole.

Just my two cents.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 29, 2016)

Reecey said:


> What annoys me with the NX, when will it come the time when consoles will just become to expensive to buy and only the very rich and spoilt will ever get one on release day???             £450 - £500 GBP's is a lot of money to the average working family, that is half of a £1,000.00 if you look at the price in that sort of way, that is way to much when your talking about that much money. You can buy more important house hold goods in life that actually mean something, not just playing a video game!. I cannot see any parent of an average working family who has any sort of normal knowledge when it comes to money in life, buying the NX for there children @topping nearly £500, thats approx. $735 dollars for all you USA lovers out there and remember you have to buy your new games as well on top so I'm betting a rise of nearly £60.00 - £65.00 a pop for each new NX game that comes out and that again is     $88 - $95 dollars for all you USA partners! I'm just wandering what you all think about this sort of price range for a new console and now its coming to something really really silly


....Tha what?! You want our opinion on a price range that you've just plucked out of your head? 
No way on this earth will the NX rrp for £500, and neither will games be £60-£65..... - you don't take on a sales juggernaut that is the PS4 (and a still-pretty-decent selling Xbox One) by charging £200 more, and you CERTAINLY don't hike the software rrp. If NX goes to retail for anything more than £50 higher than the PS4 then Nin has totally lost the fukkin plot and might as well not bother...

Expect an rrp no more than £300 (maybe £320), and games priced the same as they are on PS4/XO.


----------



## KSP (May 29, 2016)

mightymuffy said:


> ....Tha what?! You want our opinion on a price range that you've just plucked out of your head?
> No way on this earth will the NX rrp for £500, and neither will games be £60-£65..... - you don't take on a sales juggernaut that is the PS4 (and a still-pretty-decent selling Xbox One) by charging £200 more, and you CERTAINLY don't hike the software rrp. If NX goes to retail for anything more than £50 higher than the PS4 then Nin has totally lost the fukkin plot and might as well not bother...
> 
> Expect an rrp no more than £300 (maybe £320), and games priced the same as they are on PS4/XO.


It'll cost the same if not slighly more the PS4 and XB1.

There is no way Nintendo can squeeze the new full surface touchpad controller and the new hardware for any less than PS4 and XB1, especially when Nintendo is known for wanting to make a profit on hardware.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 29, 2016)

Some of you please stop assumed and just wait for the fact answer. It will save our breathe and our brain!


----------



## grossaffe (May 31, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Some of you please stop assumed and just wait for the fact answer. It will save our breathe and our brain!


They've got nothing left to salvage.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 31, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> They've got nothing left to salvage.



LOL.. Indeed.


----------



## Baallrog (May 31, 2016)

Is it still worth buying a Wii U pack premium Xenoblade X ?
I can have one brand new for 200$.
Thanks.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 1, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> What a peculiar release date for a new console...


The usual Nintendo delays. 
I'd say there is a 50% chance  March 2017 turns into November 2017 with the reason: "We want to have great launch titles".



> Takashi Mochizuki ✔ ‎@mochi_wsj 3:13 AM - 27 Apr 2016
> 1. No NX at E3. Will focus on new Zelda


Translation:   Nintendo screws up again ... and misses yet another deadline.  As they always do.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 1, 2016)

osirisjem said:


> The usual Nintendo delays.
> I'd say there is a 50% chance  March 2017 turns into November 2017 with the reason: "We want to have great launch titles".
> 
> 
> Translation:   Nintendo screws up again ... and misses yet another deadline.  As they always do.



I do not care about the delay. I only care about is a 3rd party support. Its a key to Nintendo succeed like SNES and NES since the 3rd part supported SNES and NES in the past. Those was the best years I had.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 1, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Its a key to Nintendo succeed like SNES and NES. Those was the best years I had.


Agreed.

Nintendo hopefully adopts the same architecture as XB1 and PS4 ... so developers can easily translate their games to the NX.


----------



## flame1234 (Jun 1, 2016)

Baallrog said:


> Is it still worth buying a Wii U pack premium Xenoblade X ?
> I can have one brand new for 200$.
> Thanks.


Since new Zelda will be on NX, I don't think any Wii U game is worth getting a Wii U for.
Xenoblade X is not really all that good. It did get good reviews though, not sure why: http://www.metacritic.com/game/wii-u/xenoblade-chronicles-x
The upcoming SMT x FE game is not really all that good either. Neither of these is a system seller.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 1, 2016)

osirisjem said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Nintendo hopefully adopts the same architecture as XB1 and PS4 ... so developers can easily translate their games to the NX.



Precisely. Will Nintendo ? I wonder. I am keeping my eyes on it.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 3, 2016)

Baallrog said:


> Is it still worth buying a Wii U pack premium Xenoblade X ?
> I can have one brand new for 200$.
> Thanks.


I'd said so. It isn't known if the NX will be backwards compatible or if Xenoblade is one of the rumored 4 games to be ported over. We can most likely count on:

Super Smash bros Champion edition 
Splatoon NX
Mario Maker NX
Actually now that I think about it Xenoblade NX is like the only other candidate lol.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 5, 2016)

Can't wait for new Zelda


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I'd said so. It isn't known if the NX will be backwards compatible or if Xenoblade is one of the rumored 4 games to be ported over. We can most likely count on:
> 
> Super Smash bros Champion edition
> Splatoon NX
> ...





I Think MK8 Definitive EDITION is another option...


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> I Think MK8 Definitive EDITION is another option...


Why do that when Mario Kart 9 is likely to happen?


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Why do that when Mario Kart 9 is likely to happen?



Because Nintendo NX is just a Wii U 1.5, it's the PS4.5 and XB1.5 from Nintendo, they said it's not a replacement... so it's pretty much just a small upgrade before the next gen (I want to believe that xD) because if it's not.. then we are screwed... Nintendo can't make the same mistake again.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 7, 2016)

Nintendo _also said_ that the DS wasn't replacing the GBA, and we saw how well that turned out.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 7, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Nintendo _also said_ that the DS wasn't replacing the GBA, and we saw how well that turned out.



Only that we all knew, and mid gen consoles weren't a thing... (except for Dreamcast)


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 8, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> Because Nintendo NX is just a Wii U 1.5, it's the PS4.5 and XB1.5 from Nintendo, they said it's not a replacement... so it's pretty much just a small upgrade before the next gen (I want to believe that xD) because if it's not.. then we are screwed... Nintendo can't make the same mistake again.


Oh, the NX is Wii U 1.5?  You must have a source for this.  Please, do share with the rest of us.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 8, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> Only that we all knew, and mid gen consoles weren't a thing... (except for Dreamcast)


The Dreamcast is no more a mid-generation console than the Xbox 360 was for coming out a year and a half ahead of the Wii and PS3.

There's already enough evidence to suggest the NX != WiiU 1.5, and the change in storage medium for games is the most obvious tell. It was that news above all else that told me that I should make a point to hurry up and nab a WiiU if I haven't by the launch date of the NX, because the console makers have a habit of purging stock as soon as their next model arrives.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 8, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> The Dreamcast is no more a mid-generation console than the Xbox 360 was for coming out a year and a half ahead of the Wii and PS3.
> 
> There's already enough evidence to suggest the NX != WiiU 1.5, and the change in storage medium for games is the most obvious tell. It was that news above all else that told me that I should make a point to hurry up and nab a WiiU if I haven't by the launch date of the NX, because the console makers have a habit of purging stock as soon as their next model arrives.



Makes sense, let's wait and see


----------



## Reecey (Jun 13, 2016)

I have heard a rumor about the NX its supposed to be solid & true information! They are putting 2x1080GTX in SLI mode (smaller more compact versions that have been specially made for Nintendo NX systems), 3x10 core Processors & 64GB of Ram in there NX, WTF!!!


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 14, 2016)

Reecey said:


> I have heard a rumor about the NX its supposed to be solid & true information! They are putting 2x1080GTX in SLI mode (smaller more compact versions that have been specially made for Nintendo NX systems), 3x10 core Processors & 64GB of Ram in there NX, WTF!!!


Man, that thing will cost a fortune.  It'll be at least... $350!


----------



## DiglidiDude (Jun 14, 2016)

Reecey said:


> I have heard a rumor about the NX its supposed to be solid & true information! They are putting 2x1080GTX in SLI mode (smaller more compact versions that have been specially made for Nintendo NX systems), 3x10 core Processors & 64GB of Ram in there NX, WTF!!!


I have no idea how you've been here for 6 years and have 3k messages and you're enough of an idiot to believe such a ridiculous thing.
Think before you post. Please.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 14, 2016)

One other thing I do know, and hope will soon change, is that the console bundle prices for the existing generation needs to change, and now. At least on Gamestop.

At present, Gamestop has a three-console bundle of a Wii, a (phat) 360, and a slim PS3 for $150 USD online. However, their bundle for a WiiU, Xbox One, and PS4, is at $750 USD. That kind of mark-up is ridiculous, especially in the face of confirmation of new models from Sony and Microsoft, and reduced MSRP for a new system price (at least from Microsoft). The Holiday sale price at $560 is far more agreeable, especially considering that:

They're the base models of each system
They're used, and Gamestop's reputation for QA is all over the place
With the PS4K & Xbox One S both hitting with upgraded hardware and at the existing MSRP (if not lower), it should be forcing the price of this down
Even though I don't trust a used system from Gamestop because of past bad experiences, that is a hard bargain to ignore.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 15, 2016)

DiglidiDude said:


> I have no idea how you've been here for 6 years and have 3k messages and you're enough of an idiot to believe such a ridiculous thing.
> Think before you post. Please.


I was having a bit of a laugh, mister serious, chill calm yourself!. Obviously it was not true, I was just hyping the thread a bit, no need for the idiot bit as well, even @grossaffe realized that bit, he went along with the fun with me and hes been here since 2013!. Are we not aloud to have a bit of fun nowadays?


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 17, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> Because Nintendo NX is just a Wii U 1.5, it's the PS4.5 and XB1.5 from Nintendo, they said it's not a replacement... so it's pretty much just a small upgrade before the next gen (I want to believe that xD) because if it's not.. then we are screwed... Nintendo can't make the same mistake again.



Nintendo has confirmed that the NX is being made with hardware better than their current gen competitors (not including PS4.5 or XBO-S), so it likely will be a replacement console. As for backwards compatibility? We will need to wait and see. I imagine we will start to hear about it around Q4 of this year.


----------



## CaptainHIT (Jun 23, 2016)

DiglidiDude said:


> I have no idea how you've been here for 6 years and have 3k messages and you're enough of an idiot to believe such a ridiculous thing.
> Think before you post. Please.


lol, seems you are the one who believes everything and posting before thinking. Didn't you see this was a joke?

HTC One cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 23, 2016)

>launches in 10 months, but we don't even know what it is


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 23, 2016)

I think NX home console will ship with an ARM processor. If I have to bet, someone along the lines of the new Cortex A7X or Cortex A5X families, which are able to run 64 bit ARM code and 32 bit legacy ARM code seamlessly. This means quad core at about twice the processing power of a Wii U in about 28nm, depending on the soc manufacturer. This lays an agreement between the possible new handheld which could carry a smaller, 32 bit quad core ARM Cortex A5 or an ARM Cortex A17 at 1 or 1.5 Ghz respectively. This could means a handheld having simmilar or more raw processing power than a wii u. The key on the handheld will be obviously if nintendo will go stereoscopic again or prefer a stronger, non-stereoscopic gpu. 

This layout has great significance to developers because introduces the concept of "Compile once". Since the big ARM processors can switch seamlessly between 32 and 64 bit instruction sets we could see titles used in the handheld and the home console with the same code being executed correctly (having the handheld lower resolution textures and smaller models). Developers could just stick to 32 bit code and develop once, deploy twice. With a good support, some developers might get around 1.5x the profit from a single implementation. But this is not just it. If it's carefully designed enough, you could fit 32 and 64 bit code in the same title and you could get the full performance on the home console, while executing 32 bit only instructions on the handheld.

This just feels right with the latest changes ninty has done to the 3ds (the new 3ds) and fulfills pretty much any confirmed information we've got so far. I am not sure about any possible gpu specs though.


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 23, 2016)

OrGoN3 said:


> This means the Wii U is the first Nintendo system with 0 exclusive, true Zelda titles. WTF!?


Well.. I guess you're right, but the Virtual Boy didn't have any Zelda title at all.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 23, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> Because Nintendo NX is just a Wii U 1.5, it's the PS4.5 and XB1.5 from Nintendo, they said it's not a replacement... so it's pretty much just a small upgrade before the next gen (I want to believe that xD) because if it's not.. then we are screwed... Nintendo can't make the same mistake again.



The NX simple wont be a wiiu 1.5, its not gonna be using the powerpc base and will switch to x86 obviously for parity to get 3rd party games, and most importantly Nintendo is using the new AMD polaris gpu for its already complete console. Keep in mind that the polaris at this time wont be released until next week June 29 2016. Yes, its not even out... So what does that mean? If Nintendo had stuck to is plans of releasing this year it would have made it on par with current mid/high range pcs as the new gtx and polaris are huge upgrades to current graphics cards with the ability for decent VR. Playstation and Microsoft will have the same amd architect chips but they already have the old ps4 and xbox holding it back. This can cause a lot of problems for games on those systems... Think back to Assassins Creed Unity they had ported it to pc, back to xbox, back to ps4 and pc and the game was completely broken


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 23, 2016)

gameboy said:


> The NX simple wont be a wiiu 1.5, its not gonna be using the powerpc base and will switch to x86 obviously for parity to get 3rd party games, and most importantly Nintendo is using the new AMD polaris gpu for its already complete console. Keep in mind that the polaris at this time wont be released until next week June 29 2016. Yes, its not even out... So what does that mean? If Nintendo had stuck to is plans of releasing this year it would have made it on par with current mid/high range pcs as the new gtx and polaris are huge upgrades to current graphics cards with the ability for decent VR. Playstation and Microsoft will have the same amd architect chips but they already have the old ps4 and xbox holding it back. This can cause a lot of problems for games on those systems... Think back to Assassins Creed Unity they had ported it to pc, back to xbox, back to ps4 and pc and the game was completely broken




What I'm saying is, NX is the PS4.5 from NINTENDO. That's it... I want to believe it's not x86 because that's obsolete and takes too many resources.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 23, 2016)

CaptainHIT said:


> lol, seems you are the one who believes everything and posting before thinking. Didn't you see this was a joke?
> 
> HTC One cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


I know what you mean I was a bit shocked tbh! talk about really over the top with the response I mean come on, it was obvious to a blind man it was just a bit of fun for the thread> "2x1080GTX in SLI mode specially made smaller for the NX"  Its coming to something now when we can't have a bit of fun with each other on the up and coming NX. "We all must be deadly serious on this topic, its the SUPER NX  "


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 23, 2016)

I will bet NX will launch in the Fall 2017 against PS4 NEO and XBOX One S because of VR addition to Nintendo's list.


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 23, 2016)

Reecey said:


> "We all must be deadly serious on this topic, its the *SUPER WII U*  "



FTFY


----------



## Reecey (Jun 23, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> FTFY


Top man, well spotted!


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 23, 2016)

Nintendo NX gonna be called, Nintendo NX sounds good xD


----------



## gameboy (Jun 23, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> What I'm saying is, NX is the PS4.5 from NINTENDO. That's it... I want to believe it's not x86 because that's obsolete and takes too many resources.



The NX rumors says it will carry on a similar controller to wiiu but that doesnt make it a 1.5 because its a whole different system, it would be the gamecube 4 but it doesnt have any backward compatitbility so i wouldnt call it that because nintendo console generally go through the most change and we havent even seen it yet.

If you go into the rumored specs the NX is supposed to have the new VulcanCPU and Polaris based GPU. The ps4 and Xbox had Jaguar cpu and Radeon 7000 gpus. The 1.5 iterations of neo and slim will probably have a Jaguar cpu and Polaris rx 480 gpu.

But i hate talking about specs, WHY? Because in terms of 'specs', if you put the Nvidia GTX 1080 + Intel i7 6700k as the new highest standard of gaming then you can really say that any ps4/xbox would be a PC 0.5 because 'game-wise' the pc gets basically all the same games except for about 10 of them, the only good exclusive being Sunset Overdrive...

So the only real console to have in this generation is the PC+NX because Sony and Microsoft dont make worthy first party games while Nintendo makes a bunch of them that can only be found on a nintendo console, AND nintendo is the only one with a dedicated gaming handheld thats rumored to play nx games too...

http://wccftech.com/nintendos-nx-wi...-run-at-60fps-on-top-of-the-line-pc-hardware/


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 23, 2016)

gameboy said:


> The NX rumors says it will carry on a similar controller to wiiu but that doesnt make it a 1.5 because its a whole different system, it would be the gamecube 4 but it doesnt have any backward compatitbility so i wouldnt call it that because nintendo console generally go through the most change and we havent even seen it yet.
> 
> If you go into the rumored specs the NX is supposed to have the new VulcanCPU and Polaris based GPU. The ps4 and Xbox had Jaguar cpu and Radeon 7000 gpus. The 1.5 iterations of neo and slim will probably have a Jaguar cpu and Polaris rx 480 gpu.
> 
> ...



Oh please. Nonsense! I will wait for Nintendo's information this fall.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 23, 2016)

if you read the article dated before the release of the GTX 1080 and RX 480, it says the NX was more powerful than any current pc out there because it was carrying a version of the rx 480 in it alond side its new Vulcan CPU making it, at the time of them writing it, the most graphically powerful thing devs ever saw...

Nintendo wont reveal there specs because they dont have to, the specs are for 3rd party devs because Nintendo doesnt need to go 'realistic' with their games because if you want a REALISTIC mario theyd probably give you this

Super Mario The Movie: The Video Game


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 24, 2016)

gameboy said:


> So the only real console to have in this generation is the PC+NX because Sony and Microsoft dont make worthy first party games while Nintendo makes a bunch of them that can only be found on a nintendo console, AND nintendo is the only one with a dedicated gaming handheld thats rumored to play nx games too...



Exactly my stance on gaming currently. Nintendo has the best first-party games, anything else can be emulated or is/will be ported to PC at some point in time.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 25, 2016)

Elrinth said:


> Well.. I guess you're right, but the Virtual Boy didn't have any Zelda title at all.



We don't talk about the Virtual Boy. K?Thx!!! It never existed. Ever try putting that thing on a kid's head, without the stand, and not have the kid's neck snap? Exactly!

If you'd like, I can say first Nintendo home console without an exclusive Zelda, but it is true for the handhelds aside from VB. But again, we talk about VB like the non-Nintendo Zeldas: NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Maximilious said:


> Exactly my stance on gaming currently. Nintendo has the best first-party games, anything else can be emulated or is/will be ported to PC at some point in time.



The Nintendo DS is the de facto system to prove this point. Nintendo was handing out licenses like water, and with thousands of games on the DS, I'd say <100 are worth playing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 25, 2016)

1st rule of vb club: you don't talk about vb club!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 25, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Oh please. Nonsense! I will wait for Nintendo's information this fall.


Actually, I maintain the NX rumor thread and I've been seeing that one come up multiple times. It may be someone just saying "Ha lets make these console pleebs think they're getting something good," but I honestly think there's more truth to it then you'd think. Nintendo has a history of creating very impressive tech demos. For instance, look at the official GameCube one

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gameboy said:


> if you read the article dated before the release of the GTX 1080 and RX 480, it says the NX was more powerful than any current pc out there because it was carrying a version of the rx 480 in it alond side its new Vulcan CPU making it, at the time of them writing it, the most graphically powerful thing devs ever saw...
> 
> Nintendo wont reveal there specs because they dont have to, the specs are for 3rd party devs because Nintendo doesnt need to go 'realistic' with their games because if you want a REALISTIC mario theyd probably give you this
> 
> Super Mario The Movie: The Video Game





Spoiler: Has the world already forgotten about this?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

our worst fears have come true...

fucking hell nintendo!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> our worst fears have come true...
> 
> fucking hell nintendo!


So NX isnt a home console? guess we'll have to wait a while longer. Also, its just a rumor calm down...


----------



## Seriel (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> our worst fears have come true...
> 
> fucking hell nintendo!


"reportedley"
"rumours"
"appear to have been leaked"

Not everything on the internet is true.


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> our worst fears have come true...
> 
> fucking hell nintendo!


Let's hope this is not true... I will stick with the wiiU anyway but pls stap ninty


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

check the source of the info they are usually spot on!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> check the source of the info they are usually spot on!


So its reasonable to think that this is wrong since this console is already being supported by ubisoft and sega both of which wouldnt support an underpowered piece of shit.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> check the source of the info they are usually spot on!


"usually"
Not all the time.

This may well prove to be true, i'm just saying at this point it is just rumours and speculation. Nothing has been confirmed yet.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

has it's own thread now


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> has it's own thread now


I couldnt find the source, i only got as far Eurogamer, can you link it?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 26, 2016)

Also, I though it was said long ago that it would be about 15% more powerful than ps4


----------



## huma_dawii (Jul 26, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> What I'm saying is, NX is the PS4.5 from NINTENDO. That's it... I want to believe it's not x86 because that's obsolete and takes too many resources.


 

And as of today's rumors, NX wont be x86 hell yeah xD and it will be a hybrid


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 26, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> And as of today's rumors, NX wont be x86 hell yeah xD and it will be a hybrid



So what you are saying is, you want the NX to lack easy portability and thus have less 3rd party support? Fucking, they might as well name it the wii u 2 then


----------



## huma_dawii (Jul 27, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> So what you are saying is, you want the NX to lack easy portability and thus have less 3rd party support? Fucking, they might as well name it the wii u 2 then



Not quite that.. but hey, we will be able to get our games to go... to me sounds very exciting... NX will be great.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who knows these are just rumors right now, although the whole part about cartridges seems to have credibility as Nintendo filed a patent in regards to it. Only time will tell, although usually IGN is pretty spot on even with rumors, we'll see. 

If this turns out to be true, I'm a bit disappointed, I was hoping Nintendo would finally get with the times and make a powerhouse this time around, let's just wait and see I guess....


----------



## smf (Jul 27, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> I want to believe it's not x86 because that's obsolete and takes too many resources.



Obsolete compared to what?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 27, 2016)

smf said:


> Obsolete compared to what?



PPC actually has a lot more registers to work with, so basically if you take an x86 processor that's equivalent to a PPC the PPC will actually run circles around the x86. The only reason I can think of for PPC being abandoned in the computer realm ages ago is for security reasons. Its finally been abandoned in consoles as well (with the exception of the Wii U)


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 27, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> And as of today's rumors, NX wont be x86 hell yeah xD and it will be a hybrid


If nintendo doesn't make it easy to program for they might as well kiss any chance of success goodbye.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 27, 2016)

smf said:


> Obsolete compared to what?


Compared to processors of a RISC design.  x86 is an ugly, antiquated architecture.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jul 27, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> Compared to processors of a RISC design.  x86 is an ugly, antiquated architecture.



Thank you.



Bortz said:


> If nintendo doesn't make it easy to program for they might as well kiss any chance of success goodbye.



Well, I'm happy it not x86 because developers got so lazy after XB1 and PS4 launched... the only thing they know is how to waste resources.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 27, 2016)

Bortz said:


> If nintendo doesn't make it easy to program for they might as well kiss any chance of success goodbye.


Agreed. 
I wonder if N is targeting smartphone developers not PS XB devs ?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 27, 2016)

osirisjem said:


> Agreed.
> I wonder if N is targeting smartphone developers not PS XB devs ?


Hopefully both, but I think the smartest thing to do is to make the NX the most compatible with smartphone games and indie titles. The more games they can get funneled to their new system the better.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 27, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Hopefully both, but I think the smartest thing to do is to make the NX the most compatible with smartphone games and indie titles. The more games they can get funneled to their new system the better.


To target XB PS devs .. use x86 architecture.
What architecture would you use to target smartphone devs ?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 27, 2016)

Bortz said:


> If nintendo doesn't make it easy to program for they might as well kiss any chance of success goodbye.


ARM is still a very standard architecture to program for


----------



## smf (Jul 27, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> Compared to processors of a RISC design.  x86 is an ugly, antiquated architecture.



That is hyperbole. In reality PPC is arguably not RISC & x86-64 processors translate code into something that arguably is RISC. I'm not sure why you think the "antiquated" and "obsolete" architecture is the best performing hardware for it's price.

The only real competition x86-64 has is from Arm (which arguably also no longer is RISC), but that is on power and price not on performance. I know we're supposed to hate Intel, but they have been doing pretty good things since the Core 2 came out. Apple wouldn't have switched unless there was a good reason to.

The RISC/CISC designation is antiquated and obsolete.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 28, 2016)

Bortz said:


> If nintendo doesn't make it easy to program for they might as well kiss any chance of success goodbye.



Actually programming new games is fairly simple, its porting them over that's the issue. When the architecture is completely different, you're going to have issues moving things from one platform to another. However, this might be what you were referring to, I'm not sure. If so, then disregard this comment lol


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 28, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Actually programming new games is fairly simple, its porting them over that's the issue. When the architecture is completely different, you're going to have issues moving things from one platform to another. However, this might be what you were referring to, I'm not sure. If so, then disregard this comment lol


yep.


----------

